# 2 man limit bay county



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Left the house yesterday afternoon around 730 and headed to eastern bay county. Got the lights in the water around 815 and killed 19 by 1030. Poked around for another hour and found 20. Home in bed by 1245. The fished ranged from 13-23+-. I will upload some more pictures this afternoon while cleaning.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That boat looks wet and slippery!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Empty beer cans and a floor full of flat fish does it get any better than that????


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not to bad.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job for a night of work.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

